
Apple should add a 'dark mode' for iOS 13 to improve battery life - samaysharma
https://mashable.com/article/dark-mode-saves-phone-battery-life-proof/#ZkXIhHfNUgqS
======
konschubert
This article takes 3 paragraphs to state that dark pixels on OLED displays
draw less power.

------
Jakob
In iOS Settings search for “smart invert”. This is basically what you are
searching for.

~~~
chrisweekly
That's "General > Accessibility > Display Accommodations > Smart Invert"

~~~
malshe
Thanks! This is awesome!

